# PM Spam on "Old" board?



## Dwedit (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm getting notifications of PM's on an "Old" board, url begins with http://gbatemp.net/old/index.php.  It's obviously spammers spamming me, but the URL to visit the PM is never valid.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2009)

Same for me

```
FAST6191,



angelikzusa has sent you a new personal message titled "Just For Fun".



You can read this personal message by following the link below:



http://gbatemp.net/old/index.php?act=Msg&CODE=03&VID=in&MSID=45456





Regards,



The GBAtemp Forum team.

http://gbatemp.net/old/index.php
```


----------



## wchill (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, Costello disabled the old forum because of that.
Look in the topic (no link sorry) STOP FILLING MY INBOX WITH PORN.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 21, 2009)

How come I never get spammed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's like everyone else gets all the porn and ads sent to them and not me. Its no fair.


----------



## wchill (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, I want free porn!


----------



## Myke (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG pr0n!!!!!


----------



## wchill (Apr 21, 2009)

It's really weird that people actually want junk and spam sent to them. CUZ IT'S FREE PR0N!!!!


----------



## Myke (Apr 21, 2009)

dude seriously. Puerno!


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 21, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> It's really weird that people actually want junk and spam sent to them. CUZ IT'S FREE PR0N!!!!


do you know understand the concept of pornz!?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 21, 2009)

In another similar thread today Costello said he disabled the old board because of this, just so you all know. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=146...p;#entry1925437

Also OMG PR0NZ!!!!


----------



## Myke (Apr 21, 2009)

rule 34 baby!


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 21, 2009)

I always thought there were limits to how many PMs you could send in a given amount of time.  Also, I think there should be a restriction that you can't send PMs until you have 10 posts and been a member for a week.


----------

